# Appreciating spain now back in blightie



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Back in the UK now. Taking breakfast on this cold wet saturday morning. The rain is washing the snow (slowly) away here in the south. The number of different birds visiting the garden appreciating the bread, nuts, grease ball (hey she feeds them better than me ) are many and they seem appreciative. Haven't seen as many song thrushes in awhile. My Sevillana is amazed that plants like Heuchera are alive and well under the snow. Well I tell here they are Brits and we are a hardy lot - the half empty grapefruit skin bouncing off my head doesn't hurt that much. Looking at the grapefruit skin I make a note to buy 1000s of tea bags to take back next month.

I look at a kilo of serrano ham. It was on offer at 7Es/kilo. Not Iberico but a lovely flavour. And plan how I will demolish the kilo of large langostinos crudos - 7.95 Es. 50/60 piezas - couldn't by a dozen for that price here back in blightie.

Outside the fine rain is moving almost horizontally in misty waves. Wish I was back in Asturias. 
______

Things aren't as cheap in Spain as they used to be (esp if your income is in pounds) but there are still wonderful bargains and special treats to be had. 

Anyone like to share real bargains and/or treats that they will appreciate this weekend that would be tough to equal back in blightie?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I went back to the UK for christmas and altho it was lovely to see family and friends, by boxing day I wanted to be back in Spain. Things arent as cheap in Spain anymore, but actually the prices have crept up in the UK too, so yes, Spain is still a tad cheaper. 

Theres a "feel" in the UK that I cant put into words that makes it seem so depressing and grey, its not just the weather (altho that doesnt help!). The people maybe? The buildings? the lack of open spaces and freedom maybe??

I was glad to get back to Spain, eventho it was tipping it down and flooding when we arrived!

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Going for a walk yesterday with our dog in the campo, along a river that until December was an arroyo, now a rushing torrent with waterfalls. Sitting in the sunshine watching him play. Being greeted with smiles and 'Hola's by every Spaniard who passed.
All this in Tshirts and light jackets, which we took off as it was so warm.
And all for free.
Does this count?


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Going for a walk yesterday with our dog in the campo, along a river that until December was an arroyo, now a rushing torrent with waterfalls. Sitting in the sunshine watching him play. Being greeted with smiles and 'Hola's by every Spaniard who passed.
> All this in Tshirts and light jackets, which we took off as it was so warm.
> And all for free.
> Does this count?


O that counts all right. Just got back from a country walk in North Hampshire but I sure wasn't going to remove my coat let alone my t shiet


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

nigele2 said:


> O that counts all right. Just got back from a country walk in North Hampshire but I sure wasn't going to remove my coat let alone my t shiet


And same again today although the skies aren't quite as blue. Still warm though.
But country walks in Wessex are in a class of their own, you must admit.
Badbury Rings, Maiden Castle, the cliff walks near Tyneham and Durdle Door, anywhere in the New Forest....superb.
Do you ever find yourself in Lymington, Nigel? (Mew and Langton territory, as was...)


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

I look at a kilo of serrano ham. It was on offer at 7Es/kilo. Not Iberico but a lovely flavour. And plan how I will demolish the kilo of large langostinos crudos - 7.95 Es. 50/60 piezas - couldn't by a dozen for that price here back in blightie.

Mainly the grub and the weather then!! No, I know what you mean though. It's an incredible culture here with a huge appreciation of the preparation and devouring of culinary delights, it's still amazing that it's quite economical to eat seafood/shellfish for a fraction of the price in the UK. Especially around the holiday season. What Noche Buena meal would be complete without it??! 

I'm interested to know if others here have incorporated Spanish holidays into their Christmas festivities? Noche Buena is a huge deal here - so we have a big meal complete with shellfish on that evening. Next day, of course the Xmas meal with all the trimmings (turkey and duck as well) - I still keep Boxing Day as that's one of my favourites. Then of course, the "choking down" of the twelve grapes in time to the bongs at midnight on Noche Vieja....and a few "glasses" (read bottles) of bubbly. But we do that twice as well - once for our midnight here in Spain, then again an hour later to join in with our family in the Canaries and UK. (I'd need a liver transplant if we were to do the same with my family in Canada and Australia!!):spit:

I know what you mean about the teabags though, Nigel. Can't find a decent one here, and I've tried for years. Parents bring them over for me - but as they've just left, we've pretty much depleted the supplies they brought over, so looking forward to receiving a large jiffy bag in the post from them next week. And my poor jars of marmite were confiscated by airport security. Mum did ask if the security guard either loved it or hated it....guess which.

Interesting watching the tv adverts here in Spain - all the adverts for food and goodies pre-Xmas and now, diet pills, yoghurts to increase your regularity, etc. Is it the same in the UK?!?! 

Aah....resolutions shmesolutions.

Tallulah.x


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Going for a walk yesterday with our dog in the campo, along a river that until December was an arroyo, now a rushing torrent with waterfalls. Sitting in the sunshine watching him play. Being greeted with smiles and 'Hola's by every Spaniard who passed.
> All this in Tshirts and light jackets, which we took off as it was so warm.
> And all for free.
> Does this count?


Recovering from a major "temporal" here earlier this week. 2am it started (not forecast) - winds of over 100km/h. Trees down - that which we had stacked from the pruning into a neat pile for burning, all over the garden Apparently 5 ships were blown towards the beaches. No structural damage for us, luckily - uncle has to get up a ladder to repair his roof though. Neurotic dog sheltering in the bath. Power cut from 3am until 12.00pm - luckily OH had a little camping stove to make hot drinks and although he bemoans my addiction to decorative candles everywhere, boy, did they come in useful. 

xxxx


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> And same again today although the skies aren't quite as blue. Still warm though.
> But country walks in Wessex are in a class of their own, you must admit.
> Badbury Rings, Maiden Castle, the cliff walks near Tyneham and Durdle Door, anywhere in the New Forest....superb.
> Do you ever find yourself in Lymington, Nigel? (Mew and Langton territory, as was...)


Sure do, we love all the new forest and the dorset costal walks. And there are lots great places in Hampshire. In the UK we are near watership down and all around the village there are walks.

I also quite like the Isle of Wight. 

What with Hampshire and Asturias I cannot complain about any lack of opportunity to walk in the countryside.


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Recovering from a major "temporal" here earlier this week. 2am it started (not forecast) - winds of over 100km/h. Trees down - that which we had stacked from the pruning into a neat pile for burning, all over the garden Apparently 5 ships were blown towards the beaches. No structural damage for us, luckily - uncle has to get up a ladder to repair his roof though. Neurotic dog sheltering in the bath. Power cut from 3am until 12.00pm - luckily OH had a little camping stove to make hot drinks and although he bemoans my addiction to decorative candles everywhere, boy, did they come in useful.
> 
> xxxx


Tallulah your weather, if it is any concellation, makes us feel good about Asturias. Yes the rain can be a pain but without we wouldn't have all those walks through the woods collecting mushrooms or tickling trout. We tend to get less of the storms and big winds here although whenever we have a storm I love walking the promenade and watch the waves casting spray well above the faroles.

We get the odd power cut in the village but it rarely lasts more than an hour.

Last year I went scuba diving in Galicia and had a great time. We stayed inland - the local bar did a beer and great steak bocadillo for 3Es  Made a change from the dinners as we were staying with a chef (Chris Diving chef at Casa Quireza, Outerio 16, Quireza, 36116 Pontevedra in case you know it). We even got a permit to dive the reserve around Islas Cies. Amazingly I saw the biggest Octopus I had ever seen in the wild while walking along the dock. A magical place. Yup I like Galicia (but not as much as I like Asturias)

Enjoy, soon be spring


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Theres a "feel" in the UK that I cant put into words that makes it seem so depressing and grey, its not just the weather (altho that doesnt help!). The people maybe? The buildings? the lack of open spaces and freedom maybe??
> 
> I was glad to get back to Spain, eventho it was tipping it down and flooding when we arrived!
> 
> Jo xxx


Every time I go back to the UK I can't wait to be back in Spain, and it's got something to do with what Jo says here. I expect it depends where you go, but to me it always seems be slightly dowdy, shabby, dull. We go to some lovely country places on holiday like Devon, Dartmoor, Bath, but to live, I prefer Spain.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Every time I go back to the UK I can't wait to be back in Spain, and it's got something to do with what Jo says here. I expect it depends where you go, but to me it always seems be slightly dowdy, shabby, dull. We go to some lovely country places on holiday like Devon, Dartmoor, Bath, but to live, I prefer Spain.



It's the light, I think. South of the Alps and the Pyrenees, everything seems clearer,sharper, brighter.
I seem to remember reading about artists and writers going on about the quality of the light.
What I (don't) miss about the UK is the feral youth everywhere, even in small villages. I often wonder what they do with the teenagers round here. They are rarely seen in public. Do they get locked away until they reach the age of 'civilisation', I wonder??


----------

